# [SOLVED] HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.



## Pez Dex

I have XP 32-bit. The headset i am having problems with is called the Razer Carcharias. (yes, i have installed the appropriate drivers, please dont go there, i know you mean well but trust me.)

HERES MY PROBLEM:
Somehow, the sound going into my mic is being transmitted through my headset. As a result, i can hear myself breathing at all times. Also when playing online games, everytime i hold the mic button down, all of the game's sounds are transmitted through. 

Bizarre issue, but im positive theres got to be an easy fix. I have searched high and low on the internet at several forums dealing with this SAME EXACT issue, but nobody has ever been able to solve it. I really dont want to redo my whole computer over an issue as easy as this. I have messed around with all of the input/output volumes, settings, ect and still havent been able to resolve this issue. And YES both the headset and the mic jack are plugged into the correct inputs on my computer. 

If you need me to further explain this issue, just let me know. This ones kind of hard to explain. I hope i did alright.






NOTE:I understand in most cases it is vital to know the PC specs in order to troubleshoot an issue. I, being an IT technician myself, understand this fully. But in this case, i know enough to know this is a very simple and common issue, and will occure despite what your computer's specs are. So im not going to waste yours and my time writing down all of the precise and exact specs of my computer. I will also save time by telling you what kind of issue this IS NOT - THIS IS NOT A DRIVER ISSUE.


----------



## JimE

*Re: HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.*

And I know you mean well, but the drivers control how the audio is routed. So yes, it could still be a driver issue...especially in relation to Win7.

You may also want to test the headset on another PC. There is a another post here (different headset) where the echo is occuring when using two different OS's, AND on two different PC's. Which would indicate a headset issue.


----------



## Pez Dex

*Re: HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.*

I have tested on another computer (sorry i should have included that) and there is no issue. The issue has something to do with my audio settings. I wish there was a way to restore EVERY SINGLE audio setting on my computer back to the defaults. because my headset used to work perfectly fine. i didnt always have this issue. i dont remember when this issue arose, but it used to work just fine. It has been several months so i cant really system restore. (not that i would anyway)

As far as it being a possible driver issue, if that were true, than my issue would have been fixed by now. ive basically ruled that out as a possibility.

I do not have windows 7 anymore, as i said i have XP.


----------



## Pez Dex

*Re: HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.*

I have a feeling that this is going to be just like any other time. there will be a few more replies to my thread (at most) and this problem will never get resolved.

then some guy with my same problem will search google, find this thread, and be disappointed. Just like i am with every single thread like mine out there.


----------



## JimE

*Re: HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.*

I'm sorry about the Win7 issue, I didn't see it in your post the first time and I typically check what is listed in the profile.

The whole driver issue aside, why would it be resolved by now? Reinstalling/updating drivers does not always restore the settings to default. In any case, as it works on another PC, we can rule out the headset.

And as I seem to be telling everyone lately, this site is NOT manned 24/7. It's not a help desk. And we don't get paid for "working" here. We spend our free time here trying to help others.

Depending on your audio chipset, try disabling "stereo mix" or "what you hear".


----------



## Pez Dex

*Re: HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.*

Im not sure how to do that. But heres a screen shot of my chipsets, im not sure how to do what your suggesting.

I appreciate any help i get from you guys here. Thank you for your time.


----------



## JimE

*Re: HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.*

The audio chipset or chipsets if you have more than one audio card installed, are listed in Device Manager under Sound, video, and game controllers.

Audio options are typically located in the audio chipset manager software. Most chipsets put an icon down in the Task Bar (down by the clock) and also in Control Panel. 

A few things to note: "what you hear" is a Creative term. Other chipsets typically use the term "stereo mix". But it's NOT supported by all audio chipsets and it's not present in all driver versions (even if it is supported by the hardware).


----------



## Pez Dex

*Re: HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.*

i may have fixed my issue. heres how:

right-click my sound control and went to audio properties.(the little grey speaker icon at bottom right)

then i clicked the voice tab.

on the first one (voice playback) i went to volume, and turned "mic volume" all the way down.

then i went to the second one (voice recording) and i clicked volume. apparently the mic volume on that was very low, so i put it all the way up. 


now my problem is solved. audacity no longer screws up (i know i didnt mention audacity) and i will test my games later today. if my problem is solved, i will try my best to explain how i fixed it so that everyone having my same issue can fix it in the future.

i swear this will be the ONLY forum thats actually helpful on the entire freaking internet.


----------



## JimE

*Re: HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.*

LOL...glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Pez Dex

*Re: HEADSET ISSUE: I hear my voice in my headphones.*

problem solved!


----------

